# What lens are you using for 'bride walking down the isle' and what is your setup?



## rockstarsmasher (Apr 26, 2013)

What lens are you using for 'bride walking down the isle' and what is your setup? 

Do you bring softboxes, tripod, etc?


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 26, 2013)

My #1 go to lens is my 24-70. I can pretty much shoot the whole job with it. My 2nd lens is a 50 1.4 (on crop frame its about 75mm) and also 15mm Fisheye.
Softboxes and equipment of such I use during portraits of the B&G&Families. When in-doors, I either use my strobe lights or adjust for video lights (they often shoot at 3200K-3300K). Outdoors, I often use fill flash, either on or off camera.

During the ceremony, if its a two crew wedding, one of us would get a long exposure (on the tripod) from the back of the room.


----------



## orljustin (Apr 26, 2013)

You know, that one lens, you know, and you stand you know where.  And sure, you bring some stuff.  Why?

Obviously, it's a silly question since every situation, location, lighting, subject is different.


----------



## rockstarsmasher (Apr 26, 2013)

Of course you don't just bring any lenses and random stuff. 

Did you notice how the above person reads and comprehends better than you? 

In face he answered the question unlike you. Take note.


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 26, 2013)

"In face"  um...ok.


Be rude if you like, as he was just answering a silly question with a silly answer.  

No one uses the same thing every time.  If they do...they are not being very creative.  Sure most have their "go to" lens, but it is a personal choice based on what they like to shoot.  

as always...everything is light dependent.  So the answer really depends on the venue, not the preference of favorite lens.  There have many times I could not use my "go to" lens because I had a different lens better suited for the situation.  Which again, is based on light.

You can have 10 situations of bride coming down the aisle and have different lenses or setups/flash/etc for each one.  Ideally, 5-6 of them will be close, but there will always be venues that really suck for lighting, or you can't use flash, or you have to be far away and not close...etc etc.  All of which are going to require different gear and setups.

Did my reading and comprehension stand up to your silly question?


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 26, 2013)

Few weeks ago, I did it Gene Ho style  and it was GoooooD!!!


----------



## rockstarsmasher (Apr 26, 2013)

rockstarsmasher:  This is a public Internet forum; people are free to post whatever comments they wish, within the bounds of the TPF guidelines. If you feel that a comment is inappropriate, please use the 'Report' feature (the small triangle at the bottom left of every post) to bring it to the attention of the moderating team and we will deal with it as we see fit.

Thank-you.


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 26, 2013)

Lol.  you're funny.

However quite accurate.  I do need to get a life.  Thank you ever so much for pointing me in the right direction. 

Oh, and good luck with your weddings.  I hope you find the right lens and softbox and tripod for each occasion.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 26, 2013)

OP, you are not going to do well here with this attitude. If someone says you are asking a silly question perhaps you should look at that? Your questions that I've read on the forum are obtuse. There's no one correct answer. What exactly are you looking for?


----------



## rockstarsmasher (Apr 26, 2013)

That was so clever.  Of course people bring things like softboxes depending on what the needs are for the situation.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 26, 2013)

I've never seen a wedding shot with softboxes, never. Now I haven't been to every wedding but I've been to a few.  

OP what is your objective?


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 26, 2013)

My goal was not one of being clever.  However, I find your reply interesting.  If you say "of course people bring things like 'softboxes' depending on what the needs are for the situation"; why then would you not have the same mindset for lenses as well?

Ponder.


----------



## rockstarsmasher (Apr 26, 2013)

Like I said. 

I'm looking for answers like the following as they are helpful. You need help too. 

'My #1 go to lens is my 24-70. I can pretty much shoot the whole job with  it. My 2nd lens is a 50 1.4 (on crop frame its about 75mm) and also  15mm Fisheye.
Softboxes and equipment of such I use during portraits of the  B&G&Families. When in-doors, I either use my strobe lights or  adjust for video lights (they often shoot at 3200K-3300K). Outdoors, I  often use fill flash, either on or off camera.

During the ceremony, if its a two crew wedding, one of us would get a long exposure (on the tripod) from the back of the room.'


----------



## Overread (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok cut the attitudes everyone.


----------



## Light Guru (Apr 26, 2013)

rockstarsmasher said:


> Pallycow, please get a life. Yes, your response was also inadequate.



Whatever he gave you the best response out of anyone yet. 



rockstarsmasher said:


> What lens are you using for 'bride walking down the isle' and what is your setup?
> 
> Do you bring softboxes, tripod, etc?



Yea nothing says dream wedding day like walking down he isle and sing a bunch of big soft boxes and a tripod in front of the groom and officiator.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 26, 2013)

70-200mm 2.8 lens. No softbox. I never use a tripod. I wanted to add that my second shooter uses her 70-200mm 2.8 for the ceremony as well. No softbox or tripod either.


----------



## Pallycow (Apr 26, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> 70-200mm 2.8 lens. No softbox. I never use a tripod.



Pretty much one of the best "all around" lenses for a wedding given the adaptability for the environment.  During ceremony anyway.  ;-)

Some preachers won't let you get close so having the reach of the 200 and low light capability is very handy.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2013)

OP:  Relax; if you don't like the answer, ignore it!

To answer your question, there really is no 'one' answer.  I've used everything from very wide to 200mm for these shots.  It depends totally on the environment, the lighting, and most importantly the rules of the venue.  VERY few churches allow supplementary light during the ceremony, and those that do, are unlikely to allow the use of lightstands and modifiers.  The best way to answer this is to scout the venue before hand and determine for yourself what best gear to use.


----------



## David444 (Apr 26, 2013)

rockstarsmasher said:


> What lens are you using for 'bride walking down the isle' and what is your setup?
> 
> Do you bring softboxes, tripod, etc?


Lenses that I have used for 'a bride walking down the isle'. 

15mm f/2.8
35mm f/1.4L
50mm f/1.2L
85mm f/1.2L
135mm f/2L
24-70mm f/2.8L
70-200mm f/2.8L

IMO the best setup is the 24-70 on one body and the 70-200 on the other. 
Never have I used a strobe during a ceremony, most churches wont allow it anyway. During the formal shots I typical only shoot with umbrellas and PLMs (for the  setup speed) and I always have my tripod (for the formals).


----------



## rockstarsmasher (Apr 26, 2013)

David, thank you that helps. 

Tirediron, if they don't like my question then they can ignore it in the first place too.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 26, 2013)

rockstarsmasher said:


> David, thank you that helps.
> 
> Tirediron, if they don't like my question then they can ignore it in the first place too.



OP.. please post a link to your portfolio... I would like to see it!


----------



## Overread (Apr 26, 2013)

Cool it people!
Focus on the discussing the presented topic and if you don't like it or its too simple a question for you just move along. Lets try and stop getting off on the wrong foot with new people as it only takes one person to post a silly comment and then suddenly both sides are fighting each other over nothing.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 26, 2013)

rockstarsmasher said:


> Like I said.
> 
> I'm looking for answers like the following as they are helpful. You need help too.
> 
> ...



LOLWUT?


----------



## orljustin (Apr 27, 2013)

rockstarsmasher said:


> David, thank you that helps.
> 
> Tirediron, if they don't like my question then they can ignore it in the first place too.



That would just make you think it's ok to post silly questions.


----------

